# Do Goldens NEED another dog?



## Lowcountry Buddy (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice pup!

The question is, "Do you want another dog?"

Either way, it looks like he'll have a great life!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, what could be better than 2 goldens. ha ha ha We have always had 2 or 3 goldens. We are down to one now and I do find he craves the canine companionship so we have regular playdates with other dogs and walking groups where everyone has a dog. Gambler so looks forward to those times and I think that seems to meet his canine need. But two dogs are great IF you want the extra time involved. It has to be a good fit for your family.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We are at a similar point. Having just lost our 15 year old Golden we want our next dog to be a fun companion for Tayla who wants to play ALL THE TIME. We want another dog because we have always had 2, but now we have to make sure it is a good fit for us all.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We've always had only one dog at a time and all of my Goldens seemed happy being an only child. Since I now have two and I see how they interact with each other I'll never go back to having only one.
If you decide to live with just one though rest assured, they will live a very happy life.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I have an almost one year old and I want to get another dog. I haven't convinced my husband yet. 
If she talks you into it, please let me know how she did it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I think the real question is, do you want another dog? Golden Retrievers are "people" dogs. I think your Diogi is happy as is. Also, we have noticed as dogs get older, their "play" needs become less and less. We have been taking Max to dog park since he was about 6 months old. Now that he is almost 3 years old, he plays with the other dogs much less. He prefers to hang-out with the humans.

So, my advice is get another dog if you and your family want another dog.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

No goldens don't "need" another dog. They are just as content being an only dog. It is the guilt talking lol!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

i think you need another, the more goldens the merrier =P


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Both our Goldens have been an "only child" and seem/ed happy and content. Goldens are very much people-dogs and are happy to spend time with their humans. If you want a second dog, go for it, but your dog doesn't need a dog companion to be happy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dogs are pack animals and I find that mine are happiest when I have at least two of them. I think of having an only dog as akin to having an only child, with the difference that at least an only child is the same species as the parents. The only dog probably deserves a bit of extra effort to let it spend time with its own kind as often as possible, whether that's racing a neighbor's dog along the fence, playing games at a dog park, or visit a doggie daycare now and then.

We got Sunny when it became clear to me that we were going to lose Charlie in a year or two, leaving his half-brother Joker alone. When we put baby Sunny down in front of Joker, who was already quite senior, he was beside himself with joy! They adore each other and she has made him young again in many ways. Even Charlie learned to play again to join the games with Sunny. 

This is not to say you should get a second dog if you don't _want_ a second dog. A second one adds costs for care and deserves affection and training, all investments that you may not want to make. As in most important decisions, guilt is a very bad deciding principle, IMHO. Listen to your heart.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I haven't own more than one golden, chester is my first golden retriever. I can see what your wife means by saying he seems like he would be happier with another dog. I feel that way about Chester, he has ALOT of energy and I feel if we had another dog he could bond, and have that companionship with another dog. We've decided to wait once we have a house or a apartment with a yard to get another dog.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex seems very happy with a second dog, he's energetic and finally has someone to chase/chase after him. I don't think it's necessary but I know the more dogs around Dex, the happier he seems.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

We already had a 7 year old papillon when we got Loki as a 7.5 week old puppy. Loki has been a great pup, giving us no major concerns, but I often felt it would be lovely for him to have a companion who would actually want to romp about in the garden with him, & share his room at night. Three weeks ago, with Loki turning 7 months old, we added a Rescue dog to our family. As I have to walk the dogs on my own every morning, I knew I would not be able to manage two big breed dogs, who may not walk perfectly together, so our Rescue girl is a 4.5 year old English Springer Spaniel. The last three weeks have been wonderful, with Loki so obviously loving his new companion. The two of them spend time chasing one another around the garden, & Loki now enjoys playing games of fetch with us, as he has someone to race with towards the frisbee or ball. They sleep together every night with no problems at all, & they enjoy their daily outings together. They really are enjoying one another's company, & our little dog can either join in, or stay with us, as he chooses. We have always had two dogs together, but it's great having three! Plus three cats. One big happy family.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't think "need" is the right word....most goldens are very people oriented and as long as they have their people around they'll do fine. However, I do think he'd enjoy another for the occasional game of chase, tug or wrestling....plus, they have each other for company when you are not there. The problem is, two leads to consideration of three.....the number I have and my personal limit. 

Diogi is fine as it is, what do you want is the question.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Two Goldens are more fun than one  but you need to want the extra dog. 

I did get the extra Golden largely to entertain my boy Tucker. He was a real pest. It has worked out very well, although now I have two Goldens who want attention, LOL. It has helped my little old lady dog also by transferring Tucker's attention away from her.

But Bella does create more work. More expense. More dirt. Needs more attention. Complicates everything. Needs her own training. But we love her to bits, and so does Tucker. And they really do have a "bitey face" ball.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

I have been around dogs all my life however only one dog at a time for the first 48 years. It has only been in the last few years that I have seen how the dogs in multiple dog homes react with each other. Dated a woman five years ago who had two goldens - at the time I had no dog and then last spring dated another woman who had two goldens while I just had Hank. After watching how Hank who is now 10 and has always been a calm, relaxed and reserved dog, interact with Honey and Gracie I started watching for a mate - ended up with two more goldens but it has been well worth it. I was ready for the extra work and expense although I must admit I do not find it any challenge at all. It is more than just the playing dogs do with each other. As you watch them, you see them interact in a multitude of ways - out in the yard together, in the house, sharing things - there is an adjustment or learning curve they go thru however it is fun to watch them getting along, interacting and sharing. They do little things for each other that you hardly notice until you start watching closely - Hank marking any deposit that Millie or Nikki make, Nikki guarding their food supply from the advance of the giant golden doodle, their checking out where each other is when they are out in the yard, their exchanging new experiences - the one that got me the most was Honey and Gracie showing Hank that eating veggies was a good thing, which Hank has passed onto both Millie and Nikki (apple cores too!). Dogs will take as much of your attention as they can get - Hank still loves to get scratched and grudgly allows me to scratch Millie and Nikki - amazing to watch them line up for the last scratch of the day after I get into bed, sleeping close together on one large dog bed when there are four scattered around the bedroom. They are adjusting as a group to when their "people" time is quite well. And the walk together well - no issues with me walking the three of them. Every situation is unique and there are many factors that go into multiple dogs and how your family will interact with them. Kids? - sometimes on their own kids can take much of a parents time - I had three and raised the last two on my own for 8 years - don't forget to factor your kid's time into the equation when you are thinking about a second, heck even the first, dog and try estimate that forward as your kids grow up. So many things to think about, however multiple dogs is a decision I am very very happy with for the dogs and for me!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Bear is 13 months old and he is getting a sister at the end of June. I have never owned 2 dogs before, but bear is my second golden. Can't wait, I think bear will love having a playmate for life.












. See, he's dreaming about it already...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

